# Glock 19 Lost Its Virginity



## Z1N1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally got to take my new Glock 19 to the range today. It was 25F so I only lasted an hour, but it was fun as hell. Went with a buddy of mine who shot his .40 Springfield XD.

Here are my results at 30ft.

*First target:










**Second target









*


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

shooting is fun even in the cold! Especially when popping a cherry is involved.

Coilguy


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

G19 oh yea


----------

